# The Incredibles - PC game



## Nathalie29 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi
I´m not sure how does this work, but I´ll just explain what my problem is and hope someone solves it... :wink: 
I start the game (The Incredibles) and go to "Keyboard Binding" and change the control keys that are really unconfortable...Then i click on "save settings"...But when i play, the settings are not saved, and the control keys are a nightmare again...How can I do to keep my settings saved????
Thank you very much!
Nathalie


----------



## lykanbluepaws (Mar 9, 2008)

*jghjghj*

hjgfkjhkjghj


----------

